# Goat with VERY swollen mouth...



## Peeka52 (May 16, 2013)

These are not my goats, I'm posting for a friend. She has 11 market goats that she purchased in the past 4 weeks, all are Feb babies. I helped her pick them out and when we got them they were all healthy and so were the rest of the animals on the farms she purchased from. In the past week they have started limping, coughing, getting runny noses, and we even have a case of sore mouth! 
We clipped feet and treated for scald on the ones that needed it and gave shots for the runny nose. I looked their papers and 7 of them were only wormed once when they were a little over 2 weeks:/ so we are re-worming those guys tomorrow. Is there anything we can do to treat the goat with sore mouth? We sprayed the sores with blu cote but I don't know what else we could do? 

Today I stopped by again and there was one goat with an extremely swollen mouth, no sores, just puffy. There is a bees nest in their shelter that we are hopefully getting rid of tonight. And both times we have rounded up the goats they have been attacked by bees. Is this sore mouth or just a bad reaction to bee stings?


----------



## currycomb1 (May 16, 2013)

guessing here, bee stings. sore mouth is scabby


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 17, 2013)

photo is not showing up for me,  
Soremouth is very very scabby.

Iodine would be a better choice for scaby areas rather than the blue Kote,  


Worming and don't forget to treat for coccidiosis. In my opinion your best bet is Corid,  I would put 2 ounces into five gallons of water and depending on how much they are drinking then I would cut it back to 1 ounce per 5 gallons the 3rd, 4th and 5 th day.  Well, that is the instructions for the premixed corid, Corid also comes in a powder and recently it does come as a feed granule that you can feed them. I have not tried the feed version, so not sure how well they eat it, but the price was good on it. In fact it was cheaper than the liquid and powder forms per animal. 

they are young to be having so many feet problems, I have not trimmed my kids that were born in January, although I need to get to that. It is next on my list of things to do. 

Wish I could see the photo.

Are you feeding them out and what is your time frame to market?


----------

